# Braid ?????



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was watching bass fishing on TV the other day and they were using a top water frog and killing them. I could have sworn I heard them talking about using 40 or 50 pound braid on their reels. Did I hear that right?

I want to buy a few of these frogs to use in a farm pond and I use open face reels. I'm old school and usually keep my line pretty light mono.

What should I look for in braid? Do I use a mono leader?

Thanks


http://www.cabelas.com/category/Frog-Baits/104347080.uts


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most people I bass fish with use 60-65 braid when fishing with frogs. No leader. I just use 20lb P-line instead.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

yea I heard bass fisherman use heavy braid like that so they can pitch or flip or whatever its called(surf fisherman here) and not get hung up.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Most people I bass fish with use 60-65 braid when fishing with frogs. No leader. I just use 20lb P-line instead.


Is that because you are snatching on those things? Heck, I'm just fishing in a farm pond when I freshwater fish. I may try some on one of my freshwater reels to see how I like it.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been to Miller's Ferry, Seminole, Eufala, the Alabama River and a lot more places with my horny toads. I've used nothing other than 20lb Power Pro braid. i have never ever had any fish break me off in any patch of lillipads or hydrilla. 60lb is overpriced and is overkill.


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

The Pros use the heavy rope because every fish they catch means money in their pockets. Imagine a broken line that cost your the classic championship..just saying. I've never used anything heavier then 12lb test and have yet to have it part. There could be an argumenet that the heavier the cover the heavier line, but then I error on the side of the mighty dollar. :thumbup:


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

You will be very glad your used the heavier stuff. With the little stuff it tends to bury deeply in the spool when you set the hook. The bigger stuff just handles better on the bait caster. Also, the abrasion resistance on braid is not as high as you think so its nice to have thicker line sometimes.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Whenever I bass fish I use at least 70lb braid and 40lbs of drag so I can reel in any bass clear across the top of the water like the pros do


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I fish 30lb power pro over mono backing on a baitcaster for maximum casting distance. You only need the heavy braid(50-65lb) when you have heavy grass/reeds/weeds/laydowns etc. You can fish them on whatever you are comfortable with on your farm pond probably. I LOVE the Spro BronzeEye frogs and zoom horny toads(texas rig with a 4/0-5/0 hook with the point buried between the legs). Don't set the hook immediately if they are coming through grass, give them just a second to see if they have it or just smacked it cause i get alot of them on the second try after they think they have stunned it. Only 3 colors you need are a white, black, and your favorite variation of green(or green and yellow). If they wont hit those colors move on to something else. With the bronzeEye you can actually walk the dog with them, slow drag over weeds, or do a mix of twitches and pauses. Vary speed and intensity until you find the right mix, most fun you'll ever have bass fishing when they are on a frog bite.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if it has been mentioned but braid will cut through lily pads when you set the hook. This, along with no stretch, can be a determining factor in getting bass out of the weeds.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

reelthrill said:


> I don't know if it has been mentioned but braid will cut through lily pads when you set the hook. This, along with no stretch, can be a determining factor in getting bass out of the weeds.


Exactly! I use 30 lb power pro on bait casters only because it cast better than 20 for me. 20 Will tend to get a knot if pitching into wind and easier to backlash. Back lashing braid means a new spool of line most of the time. I use a mono leader unless fishing pads with top water.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Heavy braid and flipping and pitching just work together very well. It is definitely overkill as far as breaking strength but bass are not line shy when they are crashing frogs on lillypads. It makes casting a million times better, especially if you are trying to skip a frog under a dock. Its not about distance, since most of the casts are <30'.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Let a 5 pounder crash through the pads and snag your frog then dive and wrap around a half dozen pads you will understand why we ise 65 pound braid. Also heavy braid floats better so its easier to work the frog slow or let it set still without the line pulling it down.


----------

